# Ballistic's Journal



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I figured its time to start a Lawn Journal on here now that i got my front yard reno mostly done and picked up a reel mower.

Ill start adding stuff in a little bit.

Front yard Renovation May 2019

First application of Gly after a scalp with the mower









About 3 weeks later and after a second application of Gly









10 yards of sandy loam roughly bladed out









Working on dragging the sandy loam

















Rolled in and final raking, little love hate with the 48" RR leveler

















100% PRG seed put down, .50 of N, application of tenacity and all covered up in Peat Moss









7 Days from seed already seeing good germination


















9 Days after seed. 









26 Days from seed first mow messing around with my new to me John Deere 260C Reel Mower HOC 1" 

































6/10/19 First try at diamonds, still at 1" HOC going to start working down to 5/8" still some light spots needing seed.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Some random backyard projects over the last month in the works with full irrigation and grass reno coming this fall.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Down to 3/4" from 1" Still need to master the straight lines and the overlap.. Next step 5/8"


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looking good man.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks reely good


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

More River rock going down, 3-8" 30 Tons on this load.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

3/4" with my John Deere 260C

Still need to work on my straight lines.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

For your first stripe, pick a spot in the distance and stare at it as you walk. Once your first line is down straight, the rest will fall into line. I look 3-4 feet ahead for my subsequent passes. That said, mastering straight lines on a reel mower does take some practice.

If your first pass isn't straight, go over it again until it is.

Lawn looks awesome btw. Keep it up!


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Harts said:


> For your first stripe, pick a spot in the distance and stare at it as you walk. Once your first line is down straight, the rest will fall into line. I look 3-4 feet ahead for my subsequent passes. That said, mastering straight lines on a reel mower does take some practice.
> 
> If your first pass isn't straight, go over it again until it is.
> 
> Lawn looks awesome btw. Keep it up!


Thanks, ill give that a shot. Also need to work on the overlap to make the stripes a consistent width. Next cut gonna go for 5/8" and try your tip out.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Does your grass catcher have indents on it? You line these up with the previous pass. Not sure if the JD has them:


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Harts said:


> For your first stripe, pick a spot in the distance and stare at it as you walk. Once your first line is down straight, the rest will fall into line. I look 3-4 feet ahead for my subsequent passes. That said, mastering straight lines on a reel mower does take some practice.
> 
> If your first pass isn't straight, go over it again until it is.
> 
> Lawn looks awesome btw. Keep it up!


This 100%! Pick a tree or something in the distance to walk towards and dont look down. The first pass has to be straight. If it's not none of the rest of your passes will be. Also, after mowing the field do a cleanup lap or two. Each time you mow do the cleanup pass in the opposite direction from the last mow, counter clockwise vs clockwise. It'll really tighten up the look of the mow.

Looks great by the way!


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Harts said:


> Does your grass catcher have indents on it? You line these up with the previous pass. Not sure if the JD has them:


Yeah it does, and i think the last golf course that had it drew there own lines on too that were a big closer together.

Ill Post back next mow.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > For your first stripe, pick a spot in the distance and stare at it as you walk. Once your first line is down straight, the rest will fall into line. I look 3-4 feet ahead for my subsequent passes. That said, mastering straight lines on a reel mower does take some practice.
> ...


Ill have to do that, i have wondered how others have gotten cleaner at the ends of the stripes.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

My lines are approx. 17" apart on the grass catcher. They won't be the same width as your reel on yours.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

@Harts @dacoyne

Thanks for the Tips, i think im getting the hang of it now.

Went to 5/8" @wardconnor Just said to do it now so i did it..










Tenacity and Carbaryl 4l to get sprayed in the next few days.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

This is fantastic


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Looks awesome, like the double wides


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looks awesome brother. You're lines are much cleaner. Great job!


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Wow nice. 14k do you find the walk behind takes longer than you would like? I currently use a 42" zero turn for 20k and as often as I cut, I think I would not like a 20" walk behind.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Vtx531 said:


> Wow nice. 14k do you find the walk behind takes longer than you would like? I currently use a 42" zero turn for 20k and as often as I cut, I think I would not like a 20" walk behind.


I'm only doing the front yard and thats about 2500 sqft, i got a ride on rotary for the rest of the yard.

At this time im not sure i would want to invest that much time reel cutting the whole 14k, Connor has 20k and does it and used to even do it with a smaller walk behind..


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Broke out the sprayer today to get some tenacity down for the clover starting to pop up.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Quick cut yesterday at 5/8"


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Awesome sprayer, and that lawn is looking NICE!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looking awesome :thumbup:

That area is perfect for a practice green. Cut a few holes in it and break out the putter!


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Harts said:


> Looking awesome :thumbup:
> 
> That area is perfect for a practice green. Cut a few holes in it and break out the putter!


One of these days ill buy full on golf course style flag and hole and the perfect cutter for it.

Just not sure what i would do the the cut out i take, if i ever want to put it back with no holes in the front.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Little application of some XGRN 8-1-8


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Starting my next renovation on one section of my back yard, 5k square feet with all new irrigation.

After Bringing in over 50 yards of dirt to fill in some spots where a play structure was. Next step is to get a power rake and trencher for the skid steer.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Got some pipe put in the ground for irrigation this weekend.

Power rake and final prep for seed this coming weekend with a bigger skid steer.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Front yard still holding in there, got some humic and fert down on it yesterday.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Update on the back yard reno,

Got some more higher quality dirt to power rake in.

Sprinkler heads installed, raked and seed rolled in.










First pass on the power rake, next step was to fix any major low spots.





































Also rake and seeded a little less than a acre field with no irrigation as a test.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Starting to see some growth finally!

Little slower than my front yard in the spring..


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Got some Xstart down and over seeded the whole area, time is running out for optimal soil temps..


----------



## poolecw (Sep 26, 2019)

If you don't mind me asking, what was your $/ton rock cost?



Ballistic said:


> More River rock going down, 3-8" 30 Tons on this load.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

poolecw said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what was your $/ton rock cost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem at all, it was $18 a ton. We have a lot of river rock around here in Oregon.

There was another big supplier that was at $54 a ton.

I'm somewhere around 80 tons of river rock so far.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Little more fill in, definitely planted a little too late. I think ill stick to spring renos.

Soil temp has been averaging 45-50 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Still Laying stripes in November.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Just laying some stripes in December.

Also got some POA popping up that i will have to address in the spring..


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Had some drainage issues with some sections in my back yard, started vertical mulching.

Drilled a bunch of 1" holes about 18" down, then filled with sand and threw some seed on top after using my leveling rake with the sand.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:thumbup: Just like the golf course machine do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

The Vertical mulching has been working as it should no more standing water or wet spots from heavy rain.

Got a mow in the front yard, The turf has really been picking up on the growth now.

Almost done with the Tenacity and Ethofumesate Applications to start bringing sand in and over seeding to thickin it up a little more.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Like the drill setup. It is nice to see different and unique projects instead of just mowing.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Vtx531 said:


> Like the drill setup. It is nice to see different and unique projects instead of just mowing.


Thanks, I like seeing bigger projects and there progression myself. Anyone can post just mowing photos.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

Looking really good there!

Have your Tenacity and Ethofumesate Applications worked out as expected? Any info on reasons for using this combo (Im guessing poa annua), rates and timing would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Mark B said:


> Looking really good there!
> 
> Have your Tenacity and Ethofumesate Applications worked out as expected? Any info on reasons for using this combo (Im guessing poa annua), rates and timing would be much appreciated.


Thanks!

They have, The only reason for the Ethofumesate is POA Annua.

Using Prograss at half the rate to not stress the grass. 
.50 oz per 1k 
1 oz MSO (surfactant) per Gallon of spray 
1/2 teaspoon of Tenacity per 1k

Did 2 applications 2-3 weeks apart. I was going to do a 3rd but did not seem to need it. You could see the Tenacity working but it took a good 3-4 weeks before i could see the POA to start dying.

Trying to get all my seeding done this spring/summer so i can do PreM this fall.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Tried out a slice seeder for the first time to thicken up and fill in some light spots in the back yard, One thing i figured out is the machine does not like dry soil so i had to soak the yard the day before to get it to slice.


















Figured while i was renting it i would do the front yard.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Little sand project for the front yard, also had some good racoon damage so i decided to overseed.

Started off with a cut/light detatch then core plug aerate


























Now for the 4 Tons of Sand. 


















































Current HOC is 3/4" but ill go back to 5/8" soon.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

I noticed the drilling and backfill with sand. I don't have your auger but what if i did that with a prolugger? The holes would be bigger but only 4-6" deep. Would this have the same effect in your opinion?

Also if you throw grass seed post sand does seed just germinate in sand and root there?


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

VALawnNoob said:


> I noticed the drilling and backfill with sand. I don't have your auger but what if i did that with a prolugger? The holes would be bigger but only 4-6" deep. Would this have the same effect in your opinion?
> 
> Also if you throw grass seed post sand does seed just germinate in sand and root there?


Its tough to say depending on your soil and how much water you got. I only did a little section and it worked well. but i was going down at least double what you would be able to do. The bigger holes may offset that difference and more of them.

I was able to, some of the best grass in the world is grown in 100% sand. You would just need to keep it moist.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

sad to say after about 30 holes my proplugger clogged due to wet clay and I can't get it unclogged. Going to soak it w/ water and see if it gets softer tomorrow


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Not much has been happening with the yard, other than Fert/FAS/PGR applications.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Started some more work outside of the my main grass section in the field about 1.5 acres to prep for seed.

Had to do some bush hogging to knock some old weed and grass down and power raked to get it all flat and smooth again.

Also had about 100 tons of gravel brought in.


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

Looking fantastic.


----------



## smsrmdlol (Nov 29, 2020)

Ballistic said:


> Mark B said:
> 
> 
> > Looking really good there!
> ...


Is it safe to tank mix tenacity + etho?


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

smsrmdlol said:


> Ballistic said:
> 
> 
> > Mark B said:
> ...


Yes, it is.


----------

